
Gita Gopinath and India’s Brain Drain - godelmachine
https://www.wsj.com/articles/gita-gopinath-and-indias-brain-drain-1538694599
======
known
Which Caste Is Looting India?

[https://www.quora.com/Which-caste-is-looting-
India/answer/Ad...](https://www.quora.com/Which-caste-is-looting-
India/answer/Adarsh-Sapoota)

